# Halloween Radio



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

http://www.13thtrack.com/

That's the url you need to peruse to check out something unique called Halloween Radio. Right now, I'm listening to the _Fleshrot: Songs From The Dead_ soundtrack. So far, so good. It has music, kids stuff, sounds,stories, etc. here. Definitely worth a check out to get you in the mood for All Hallows Eve.  Perfect station for A Haunting good time. For you guys who haven't had the pleasure of hearing Midnight Syndicate,  they're featured here too. Dig it! Should be the perfect station to keep Z motivated in creating his kick ass props!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Thought I would resurrect this old thread for newer members (and older) because that time of the year is coming up soon and there are some good discs out there other than just the ultra great *Midnight Syndicate* to sink your teeth into.The discs entitled "Pumpkinland" I, II and III are prime examples. You can listen to them in their entirety here, Me, I was sold last year and this year I'm going to snag those discs as well as the offerings of *Nox Arcana* the outfit that Joseph Vargo is with now.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I've completed my Midnight Syndicate collection and have those three Pumpkinland discs as well. Good stuff. Recommended.

I've been seeing Nox Arcana showing up in many threads. I'm going to pick up one of their cd's when I get a chance.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm going to have to pick those up like I said. I can see where M.S. got a lot of their ambience from in the first of their Gothic soundtracks. Not only was Vargo responsible for some cool artwork, he was also responsible for some cool tunes as well. :jol:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks, I meant to check it out last year and never had the chance. Are they on now, they don't go year round do they?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Year around. There have been times when I was using the music on 13th Track when I needed a certain vibe to write, draw or just surf the net. Check it out, Vlad, it's some good stuff.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I got a quick question. Has anyone purchased the latest MS CD?

I have it and I was wondering what people thought of it?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

SpectreTTM said:


> ...Has anyone purchased the latest MS CD?...


I got the 13th Hour in July. It's a must have for any Midnight Syndicate fan. I've listened to it dozens of times already. I really like it. In fact, it's playing right now in foobar2000.  (My coworkers think I'm weird.)

I think it's a well put together set of tracks, There's some creepy stuff for the imagination. The Hand in Hand Again track took me down to a dusty old basement were an antique Victrola was playing in the corner with no one around. I wanted to leave. Quickly.

What do you think about the CD Tom?


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Truthfully, I'm not sure I liked it. My 1st impressions was that it was a bunch of sound effects. Totally different from the previous CD's. The best way I can describe there previous stuff is Classical Goth. I'm going to have to give it another listen to tonight.

I usually like to put on MS CD's and work on my props in the basement. I might have not been paying too much attention when I gave it a 1st listen. If you liked it that much I should give it another shot. 

BTW you will like "Necronomicon" by Nox Arcana. I pretty much listen to it all day in work. It even got me to do some reading on H.P. Lovecraft. You can hear the cross over from MS and NA.

Good to see another familiar face here from MOM as well.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I agree with everything that Spectre just posted. I think their shining moment was _Realm of Shadows._ There's that distinct feel of dread throughout the whole CD. With _The 13th Hour_ it seems like Syndicate is trying ever so hard to shake the Vargo influences and move off in a different direction. While not as accomplished as their former efforts, it is a good one nonetheless. :jol:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I don't disagree that it is different. I think the sound effects are used well to setup the other tracks. I think the effects add to the story they are trying to tell. Best effort?...probably not. But I still like it. I will say it did have to grow on me. At first listen I was not that impressed.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

As stated previously before in my Horror Forum, I am resurrecting threads that others may not have had a chance to post to since they are new here and have missed the chance. I have requested of my buddy Jeff to get the *Pumpkinland *CD's if at all possible, so to give you a taste of what you may have missed, I decided to dust this thread off and let some of you newbies dig on it to see what I have been crowing about. Great stuff on _13th Track_ that I'm sure you all will get a kick out of.

Feel free to post your comments. I am currently listening to _Creature_ from the first _Pumpkinland _CD. Check them out. Highly recommended!


----------

